# about the SR20VET



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

just wondering for the japan model that has this in it does it have that silly fly-by-wire throttle thingy??? And the costs of having one imported I think would definitely be much cheaper than buying those silly turbo kits for the sentras....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Not sure about the throttle...
But I must disagree on your second comment.
If you consider importing an SR20VET you should also think one step further after you get this engine, wiring will be different and so will the ECU, as well as the air intake, and exhaust piping and flanges... and probably fuel delivery system.

So in the end, you would be much MUCH better getting a "NOT SO SILLY" turbo kit developed for the Sentra.
(I am thinking the best one out there and that is PTI but as you may find out PTI has stopped for the moment )

Oh yes another thing, the QR25 we have is already 25% bigger than the subject SR and that counts for a lot !
with minimal boost (say 7 or so psi) you will already surpass the power output of the SR which is advertised as 280 HP at the crank which probably only translate to 250 at the wheels.
Where as on the QR25, a 6 psi boost will get you there, and 7 psi boost will give you 265 HP at the wheels which at the crank would be close to 300 HP !!!

http://www.powertechimports.com/ 

Btw, since you are in Singapore isn't emissions going to be a problem for you?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

You'll need a whole front clip, and a seperate manual transmission from a SR20DE/VE/DET FWD powered car. The standard transmission is almost identical to the QR auto tranny but it has an electronic linkup with the engine.

When I bought the truck I had a friend with a front clip (minus bodywork) SR20VET lying in Costa Rica. I read up on SR20forums (search for Miko's posts), and it's to much of a hassle to swap in.

For the price plus labor of swapping in the VET you can go turbo on the QR. The stock QR head flows better than the SR (plus also better valvetrain design which does not float) and the block is pretty sturdy with exception of the connecting rods. You can safely hit at least 270whp with a Stage 2 PTI kit.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> You'll need a whole front clip, and a seperate manual transmission from a SR20DE/VE/DET FWD powered car. The standard transmission is almost identical to the QR auto tranny but it has an electronic linkup with the engine.
> 
> When I bought the truck I had a friend with a front clip (minus bodywork) SR20VET lying in Costa Rica. I read up on SR20forums (search for Miko's posts), and it's to much of a hassle to swap in.
> 
> For the price plus labor of swapping in the VET you can go turbo on the QR. The stock QR head flows better than the SR (plus also better valvetrain design which does not float) and the block is pretty sturdy with exception of the connecting rods. You can safely hit at least 270whp with a Stage 2 PTI kit.



well Prob is that Turbo Kits are illegal in my country while engine swaps can be easily covered up with re-engraving of the engine serials...and what does a front clip look like??


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Not sure about the throttle...
> But I must disagree on your second comment.
> If you consider importing an SR20VET you should also think one step further after you get this engine, wiring will be different and so will the ECU, as well as the air intake, and exhaust piping and flanges... and probably fuel delivery system.
> 
> ...



well thats with the intercooler and if u look closely the only place to fit the intercooler is right below...and it has to be custom made...and yes Emissions are a Big problem for me which is why I'm better off with a SR20VET swap than a Turbo Kit cos I'd plan to get the exhaust system for that engine plus the ECU,Fuel lines and wires....


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> well Prob is that Turbo Kits are illegal in my country while engine swaps can be easily covered up with re-engraving of the engine serials...and what does a front clip look like??


A front-clip is basically everything from the a-pillar to the front. Some sellers include the body work, some don't. Others sell front-clip swap packages (like the SR20DET swap to 240SX) that include the driveshaft and sometimes the LSD rear axle with output shafts.

Front-clips usually include, but are not limited to, the engine and everything bolted to it (alternator, air conditioning compressor, etc), transmission, ECU, and engine mounts. Some clips include ancilliaries such as intercoolers, fuel lines, and everything that is bolted to the firewall.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

About the question:

Yes, It's a fly-by-wire car, the SR20VET got 6 ECU's so be prepared for a tremendous job, front clip will be a little bit simplier way to do the swap.

If you do that swap.. I'll hate you :thumbup:


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

manuelga said:


> About the question:
> 
> Yes, It's a fly-by-wire car, the SR20VET got 6 ECU's so be prepared for a tremendous job, front clip will be a little bit simplier way to do the swap.
> 
> If you do that swap.. I'll hate you :thumbup:


so that means the throttle body is a Fly-By-wire?? and what u mean by 6 ECUs? cos I thought every car there is only one??? and thats for the engine??


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Sergei_dekker said:


> so that means the throttle body is a Fly-By-wire?? and what u mean by 6 ECUs? cos I thought every car there is only one??? and thats for the engine??


Yep, the throttle is fly by wire as long as our QR25's

Of course there's just 1 ECU for the engine, but there's other for the tranny, I remember heard another for the AWD system, of course ABS Brakes & AirBags, the main problem is that it share sensors & the wiring harness is not so easy.

The swap between an "easy" wired car: B13 & B14 SE-R's is not so difficult 'cause tranny is not ECU'ed, ABS & Airbags just share 1 signal with main ECU (speedometer) & it's easy to connect 'em.

Please do the swap & tell us.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Where as on the QR25, a 6 psi boost will get you there, and 7 psi boost will give you 265 HP at the wheels which at the crank would be close to 300 HP !!!


Is the QR25 the engine that comes in a Canadian X-Trail. If so, I don't think 7psi is going to get you from 165 at the wheels to 300. 
19.2 hp gain per lb of boost? Are you sure?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep the QR25 is what you have in a canadian X-trail.
Yep "7 psi boost (with PTI kit) will get you to 265 HP at the wheels" is what I said (close to 300 at the crank)

Click the link below and see the first text line in black which lists the dyno results.

http://www.powertec.hostultra.com/specv.html


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

Why not go for what is currently available in the market? Im not talking about aftermarket components nor a transplant from another vehicle... but existing QR20DET Neo VVL which churns out 280HP for your Xs. 

I have found this website... if you have the time you can try AltaVista Babel translation

http://www6.plala.or.jp/abbey/x_trail.html


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

simefly said:


> but existing QR20DET Neo VVL which churns out 280HP for your Xs.


The 280bhp engine is precisely the SR20VET, I've never read about the QR20DET.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

manuelga said:


> The 280bhp engine is precisely the SR20VET, I've never read about the QR20DET.


I don't know much about it either but the QR20DET is a valid engine:

see here:
http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?method=4&dsid=2222&dekey=Nissan+QR+engine&gwp=8&curtab=2222_1&linktext=Nissan%20QR%20engine

or you can "google" it to find more info on it...
mind you, there would not be much point in pursuing it since we already have a bigger base engine to work with.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Where in the world did you guys get that a QR20DET exists? The engine in the first link is a SR20VET in a JDM X-Trail GT, and the second link show the QR20DE which is offered as the base engine in Asia and Europe.

The QR20DE and QR25DE share the same head and the block design is similar. Theoretically the internals in the QR20DE are stronger since it does not have such a long stroke and piston speeds are somewhat decreased.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

yep, Many of us know there's a QR20DE, aka: a Destroked QR25DE, even my userbook got the specs of it, but it's way too different than a QR20DET.

That T implies there's a turbo involved & talking about Gasoline Engines: The only engine with a turbo is the SR20VET, part of the heritage of the mythical SR20 engines, one of the strongest Nissan Engines all around the world.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> Where in the world did you guys get that a QR20DET exists? .....................


But Terranismo ?
I was sure that this engine was made with a turbo for the Primera in 2000-2001 ? ... am I mistaken or just plain crazy then :crazy:?


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

manuelga said:


> The 280bhp engine is precisely the SR20VET, I've never read about the QR20DET.


I have been reading both the SR and the QR engines, but maybe i have been wrong with my interpretation (well, you can't expect 100% accuracy from those translation sites... i CANT read Jap  hehehe)

But from my understanding so far the SR and the QR share pretty much the same platform - just that the SR has been around for more than a decade unlike the QR has been around for less than half the amount of time. 

But for both the platform - there is this thing that both shared- its called the Neo VVL - apparently, used to be a hybrid engine but has recently been mass produced as well. The SR16 Neo VVL churns out and outstanding 190hp which could out run any Honda's B16B or B18C on stocks.

But pls, correct me if i am wrong... cant trust those translated sites no more... hehehehe :fluffy:


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

*EUREKA...*

For those who are confused (including me...) Here is the list of all you need to know about engine codes... Pretty useful...

ANd the link is..... 
http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/engines/home.shtml

And as for the confusion on the SR20DET or the QR20DET and SR20VET... this pretty much sums it up, I AM WRONG :fluffy: 

Heck, i am not going to trust those translated sites anymore


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> But Terranismo ?
> I was sure that this engine was made with a turbo for the Primera in 2000-2001 ? ... am I mistaken or just plain crazy then :crazy:?


The P-11 and P-12 Primeras highest horsepower engine offered was the SR20VE. It was a 2.0 N/A engine with NEO VVL producing 190hp (first versions) and 204 in the latter.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

simefly said:


> I have been reading both the SR and the QR engines, but maybe i have been wrong with my interpretation (well, you can't expect 100% accuracy from those translation sites... i CANT read Jap  hehehe)
> 
> But from my understanding so far the SR and the QR share pretty much the same platform - just that the SR has been around for more than a decade unlike the QR has been around for less than half the amount of time.
> 
> ...


The SR and QR are not related. The only thing they share is a common displacement (with the QR20DE and SR20DE engines).

They also do not share the same platform. They have been mounted in different models of a same chassis though.

The QR does not have VVL it uses CVTC which is a continuously controlled electronic ignition timing. The SR20VE (and all VE engines) uses VVL which stands for Variable Valve Lift and controlls the came phasing in three stages in a mechanical way. Think of it as V-TEC but instead of the two stage phase of the Hondas, you had three in the Nissan. The SR20VET in the X-Trail also add variable inlet and exhaust timing (the only SR engine to have this feature).

The SR16VE makes 165hp while the N1 version (less than 500 produced) make the stated 190+ figure. None of the engines I have mentioned is a hybrid.

The only produced variations of the QR are the following:

QR20DE
QR20DD
QR25DE
QR25DD

The DD engines use direct injection systems. They are mostly used in the japanese Bluebird Slyphy, and taiwanese Yulon Bluebird and Yulon X-Trail. The Yulon X-Trail in some models even pair these engines up with CVT transmissions.


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

terranismo, 

Excellent notes dude!! Thanks for the clarification... gosh, i guess i have to head back to the books now


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

No prob, guess I just have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Yep, the throttle is fly by wire as long as our QR25's
> 
> Of course there's just 1 ECU for the engine, but there's other for the tranny, I remember heard another for the AWD system, of course ABS Brakes & AirBags, the main problem is that it share sensors & the wiring harness is not so easy.
> 
> ...


Now whats left is to source a garage thats Sick enough to do such a Sick Swap on this car....Can't wait to Blow the Airtrek Turbo-Rs ass man.....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Now whats left is to source a garage thats Sick enough to do such a Sick Swap on this car....Can't wait to Blow the Airtrek Turbo-Rs ass man.....


Sergei Dekker "not quite 20 year old Soldier-of-Fortune", I think you are all talk and no action! 

Are you planning to get this engine swap as a birthday gift?

Heck, I may be wrong ! and if so then good for you... just let us see some pics
(oh yes you are right I would be jealous & drooling......there I said it!)


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Sergei Dekker "not quite 20 year old Soldier-of-Fortune", I think you are all talk and no action!
> 
> Are you planning to get this engine swap as a birthday gift?
> 
> ...


2 tell u the truth....even IF u have the $$ in my country sometimes they just won't want to do a certain job cos either its too time consuming or its just too complicated....heck even If i paid a mechanic one grand if he won't do it i can't change his mind....and be reminded that there is no SR20VET engined cars in singapore at all so thats one worry for me..other one is that I risk my car being impounded...which is that last thing that i'd want....yes i agree with u...NPNT but sometimes I don't have the cam at the right place at the right time(eg installation of the Struts and the lower Arms bars) so please understand this....I may be young but I really love this car as much as all of u did...


----------

